# new member



## 17351 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, I was diagnosed with IBS/D about 2 years ago as a sophomore in college and my first semester as a live in resident assistant. The general practicioner at the university clinic handed me a printout with tips and relevant info. and a prescription for Bentyl and sent me on my way. Since then I have muddled through with my symptoms and attacks which come and go. 9 months ago I quit my job as a RA and left the dorm. Since IBS problems came along I have been losing weight but when I left the dorm it got worse. I'm down to 105lbs (5'2") and am so frustrated because I very recently just learned about soluble and insoluble fiber. The doctor told me to eat more fiber so I was shoving down salads and whole grain bread and raisins. Now I learn that those healthy foods I thought I was eating to help myself were actually making my diarrhea worse because they were full of insoluble fiber. Now I've quit school to try and get a handle on my health but I feel depressed because no one (including my parents) seems to understand what I'm going through and I can't seem to make the soluble food diet work. I'm trying to make ends meet on 10.50 an hour, I don't have a car and I can barely cook. Because I quit school I was dropped from my parents health insurance though frankly after the $300 bill (after insurance!) for bloodwork to make sure I didn't have wheat gluten sensitivity among another things plus the fact that I wasn't given proper information about fiber have caused me almost write off standardized medicine for any help anymore. I know I need to figure this out on my own but it's lonely and frustrating and depressing because I know I look so thin but it's almost like no food is appetizing anymore because I'm so worried about how my gut will take it. And the only foods that don't trigger it are so boring I don't even enjoy eating them. I'm sorry this was so long. Thank you if you read it. I just need some support so badly from people who understand.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

hey czukster, i know how it feels when you eat something triggers the ibs.Diet differs from one person to another,so try to make a list of food that makes you bad.


----------



## 19006 (Feb 17, 2006)

HiI just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and hoping your symptoms start to improve and that you manage to sort out your diet.


----------

